# Theatre Jeusette, Belgium



## mookster (Mar 19, 2013)

The Belgian odyssey rumbles on....

This was a backup after the snow made other plans both impossible and very stupid, I didn't expect to get in being as it's right in the middle of a city but after a fair bit of fumbling around in the snow looking for access we got in, and it's a thoroughly decent place. It's a shame all the seats from the stalls are stacked up in a side room but you can't have everything.

































More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157633031350369/ 

By this time the snow was beginning to properly pile up, so every report from here on will be full of the cold white stuff - what can I say, you wait over a year for a snow explore to come along and then you get 4 days of them on the trot!


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 19, 2013)

Now that's what I call a building  Love it mate.

Your trip has certainly been fruitful in every aspect


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 19, 2013)

*More loveliness!! Very tidy...*


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep. Yep thats nice. 
That side wall of the theatre is amazing! 
Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 20, 2013)

Got to love a good Theatre! Awesome shots as always


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 20, 2013)

Bl**dy weather hey! We got snowed off in January for a long weekend around Verdun too but luckily we managed a few weeks later. Great venue there!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice looking theatre,thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerm IX (Mar 21, 2013)

Love this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 21, 2013)

wowsars another helping of extreme euro goodness


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 29, 2013)

thought photo 1 was an operating theatre until i scrolled down! again, fantastic report there mate...thanks for making us all jealous once again!!


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 29, 2013)

Cracking stuff as ever mate


----------

